
The Two Minutes It Takes to Read This Will Improve Your Writing Forever - vincent_s
https://medium.com/an-idea-for-you/the-two-minutes-it-takes-to-read-this-will-improve-your-writing-forever-82a7d01441d1#.wx3w6g6hs
======
kafkaesq
But developing the sense of self-restraint and impulse control to keep from
opening click-baity links... will improve your life infinitely more.

